# История советских баянов



## yaroslava (31 Май 2016)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, примерно в какой период советского времени началось массовое производство баянов "Восток"? Дело в том, что под корпусом левой части моего баяна нацарапаны цифры 1937. Может ли это означать год изготовления инструмента. В нашей семье баян появился в 1990г, когда меня определили в музыкальную школу. А т.к. в магазинах в то время уже забыли, как выглядят музыкальные инструменты в принципе, родители приобрели мне баян в какой-то деревне у древнего деда. Хотелось бы знать, насколько стар мой баян на самом деле.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2016)

yaroslava писал:


> 1. В нашей семье баян появился в 1990г. в магазинах в то время уже забыли, как выглядят музыкальные инструменты.
> 2. Хотелось бы знать, насколько стар мой баян на самом деле.


1. В каких музыкальных магазинах  в 1990 г забыли про вид музыкальных инструментов? Адреса, названия магазинов.
2. Ваш баян очень стар. Это видно по многочисленным фото, которых тут почему-то нет)).


----------



## yaroslava (1 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> yaroslava писал:1. В нашей семье баян появился в 1990г. в магазинах в то время уже забыли, как выглядят музыкальные инструменты.
> 2. Хотелось бы знать, насколько стар мой баян на самом деле.1. В каких музыкальных магазинах  в 1990 г забыли про вид музыкальных инструментов? Адреса, названия магазинов.
> 2. Ваш баян очень стар. Это видно по многочисленным фото, которых тут почему-то нет)).


----------



## VikVlDem (1 Июн 2016)

yaroslava (31.05.2016, 12:58) писал:


> цифры 1937. Может ли это означать год изготовления инструмента


 Нет, это не год изготовления. Баян, видимо,  80-х годов.


----------



## yaroslava (1 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> yaroslava писал:1. В нашей семье баян появился в 1990г. в магазинах в то время уже забыли, как выглядят музыкальные инструменты.
> 2. Хотелось бы знать, насколько стар мой баян на самом деле.1. В каких музыкальных магазинах  в 1990 г забыли про вид музыкальных инструментов? Адреса, названия магазинов.
> 2. Ваш баян очень стар. Это видно по многочисленным фото, которых тут почему-то нет)).


 Здравствуйте еще раз! Не первый раз пытаюсь написать, всё не удается. Спасибо за остроумный ответ! Мне нравится, когда у людей есть чувство юмора. Отвечаю на первый пункт вопроса: В захолустном городишке на юге Красноярского края в 90-е годы нельзя было свободно купить даже кусок мыла! Какие уж тут баяны-аккордеоны?! А магазин музыкальных инструментов номинально присутствовал - с пустыми прилавками, парой балалаек, одной гитарой, к которой имелись запасные струны, причем не комплект. Баянами не пахло. А мне приспичило пойти учиться в ДМШ. Поэтому родители проехались по окрестным деревням и приобрели мне у старика "Восток", красивый, зелененький, голосистый. Далее всё относится ко второму вопросу о возрасте инструмента - внутри баяна загадочные цифры - 1937, о чем я и спрашивала изначально - это что? Год производства? Инвентаризационный номер - но зачем тогда он внутри, под корпусом? Почему нацарапан?Или это код от ячейки, где деньги лежат? Как думаете? К тому же его один старенький мастер разбирал, сказал, что не совсем стандартная конструкция внутри. Чем она нестандартна- я не знаю.


----------



## VikVlDem (1 Июн 2016)

Загадочные 1937 мы теперь вряд ли разгадаем... Как и точно год выпуска баяна не определим. Но баяны 30-х , 40-х годов совсем другие, их сразу видно по внешнему виду. А Ваш в 70-е  или 80-е выпущен.


----------



## yaroslava (1 Июн 2016)

VikVlDem/ писал:


> Загадочные 1937 мы теперь вряд ли разгадаем... Как и точно год выпуска баяна не определим. Но баяны 30-х , 40-х годов совсем другие, их сразу видно по внешнему виду. А Ваш в 70-е  или 80-е выпущен.


 Еще раз спасибо! Я так и думала. Но играет он на зависть более молодым и "серьезным инструментам". Всё, не отвлекаю Вас.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2016)

Баян 1975-1983 гв. Так, навскидку. 

Осталось узнать про причину интереса к истории этого шедевра. Если играть- смотря что и смотря где. Если учиться и двигаться дальше- конечно, он подлежит утилизации. 
Сбацать "Матаню" на деревенской улице- легко! Если в этом состоит цель и глубинная перспектива- очень хороший баян!


----------



## yaroslava (1 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Баян 1975-1983 гв. Так, навскидку.
> 
> Осталось узнать про причину интереса к истории этого шедевра. Если играть- смотря что и смотря где. Если учиться и двигаться дальше- конечно, он подлежит утилизации.
> Сбацать "Матаню" на деревенской улице- легко! Если в этом состоит цель и глубинная перспектива- очень хороший баян!


Эх, "Матаню" - конечно, круто! А как Вам Бах, Моцарт и иже с ними?! Всё играла я сама. Причем в те страшные времена 90-95х годов моего обучения в ДМШ, когда только в классе я могла себе позволить поиграть хотя бы на "Рубине" (всякие готово-выборные произведения), а дома исключительно на "Востоке", когда программа подбиралась под возможности, а не под способности, учителя выворачивались наизнанку, чтобы дать максимум, ориентируясь на минимум. Спасибо тем педагогам! Сегодня у моей дочери "Рубин-7", на который нас сподвиг ее учитель по баяну, т.к. "Weltmeister", который мы ей купили, видите ли, портит слух ребенку своим разливом, для обучения не подошел. Посему он предложил нам обменять его на "Рубин-7", который, видимо, способствует развитию слуха и нравственно-культурного уровня 13тилетней девочки. Чтобы морально не разлагалась, короче. Вдруг обуржуазится ребенок?! Ну не подходит "Weltmeister" для музыкалки, ну и ладно. 
А интерес к истории "Востока" возник неспроста. Я его никогда не продам, он мне дорог, как память,- это раз; прекрасно воспроизводит все положенные, очень чистые звуки, - это два; очень мягкая, отзывчивая клавиатура как в левой, так и в правой руке - это три. Проклеенные мною меха лет 10-15 назад нашим родным клеем "Момент" до сих пор не "сифонят". Короче, несмотря на свой несерьёзный вид инструмент в идеальном состоянии. Я просто очень хотела бы, чтобы моя единственная дочь сохранила его до своих правнуков, а те и еще дальше, а уж там, если наши музыкальные гены дадут осечку, то праправнуки могли бы поиметь хотя бы материальный интерес от "гармошки". А раз на данный момент наш "Восток" никакой антикварной и исторической ценности не имеет, придется еще нескольким поколениям нашего немногочисленного семейства музицировать на нем чисто из любви к искусству


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2016)

Если Вельт портил слух излишним разливом- любой мастер этот излишек был в состоянии убрать. 

И про правнуков с баяном "Восток"- не надо так уж пролонгировать издевательство над детьми)).


----------



## yaroslava (2 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> И про правнуков с баяном "Восток"- не надо так уж пролонгировать издевательство над детьми)).


 Ничего, надо мной 5лет издевались, а я человек с хорошей памятью, всё помню. Пусть и моим потомкам жизнь мёдом не кажется!Спасибо Вам за ответы! А как тут раздают "благодарности"? Я бы Вам обязательно выдала пару-тройку штук


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2016)

*yaroslava*, 

Хорошая история 
Но детей пытать "Востоком", я считаю, бесчеловечно...


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2016)

yaroslava (02.06.2016, 12:44) писал:


> А как тут раздают "благодарности"? Я бы Вам обязательно выдала пару-тройку штук


Кнопочка "Спасибо!" является раздатчиком благодарностей. Жмите, не стесняйтесь


----------

